# City of Heroes updates....



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I love this game, but the updates are killing me. Trying to download a 1.4G update when you can only connect to their server at 38K (?!) is a nightmare. I've still got about 8 hours of downloading to go....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah I hear ya man. What's really killiing me is that with such HUGE updates, it doesn't seem to add any more depth to the game. I've found all the missions are pretty much exactly the same... "Go beat up these guys, collect XP, repeat".

It seemed like a great game at first, but when all the missions are so repetitive, it just dosn't seem so good any more.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

From what I've read on the forums, the game doesn't really heat up until you hit level 20. At that point you can start the better missions that tie into the history of Paragon City and you learn all the history of CoH. But even at that point, the missions are all "kill-all-the-bad-guys-and-boss" type missions.

I agree that grinding out levels until you reach 20 is a repetitive pain in the ass. CoH is all about teaming and Super Groups. A lot of people seem to go into it looking for skills, loot, and all that other stuff that fantasy MMORPG's like World of Warcraft or Star Wars Galaxies offer. Unfortunately, City of Heroes is nothing like that.

I don't know that I'll be going back to CoH anytime soon. Not only because I can't pay the $15 a month right now, but I also want the kind of in-depth character progression you can't really get with CoH.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I feel kinda bad because I think I pushed you into getting it. I figured it would be a good game for us to get into since it has the Superhero theme going for it... I'm kinda sorry I spent the money on it.

Maybe someday WoW will cost less than $50 and you can get into that game. It truly is phenomenal (IMO). Though... I think they're running a rebate offer right now for x-mas where if someone gives you WoW for x-mas, you get a rebate that makes the game cost only $20. Of course, there's still the problem of the $15 monthly fee.


----------

